# The Tenth Muse (A tribute to my horse)



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

*The Tenth Muse*

Step aside, you muses nine,
For I know of one more.
A being to rival the seven wonders-
He is the horse who I adore!

He is imperfect -one leg is scarred-
And appears modest at a glance.
Yet he has the uncanny ability
To turn a stumble into a dance!

Although his manner is serene,
His mellow presence belies
The brazen, fiery spirit concealed
Behind those gentle eyes.

If, perchance, you catch him at play,
And when the sun is just right,
That tawny coat turns to liquid bronze-
A truly spellbinding sight!

He is a deity in his own right;
The subject of my ardent love. 
He is my teacher and confidant,
And I thank the stars above.

What other horse was ever born
That could compare to my Prince?
Where else is there such rare allure,
Or strength so tempered by gentleness?

Surely he is the _envy_ of the muses nine;
For there is no more compelling force,
And no greater power more benign
Than that of my beloved horse.
​
Finished this late last night. I'm a little brain dead this morning. :hide: lol


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

LOL, i like it.


----------



## EquineLover (Jan 24, 2011)

That's really good. Whenever I try to write a poem it ends up cat…mat…sat… LOL.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

